# kta services



## Cornelius (Sep 15, 2007)

I never bought anything from KTA, although I can highly recommend these two companies for EV parts:

http://www.ev-america.com/

http://www.canev.com/


----------



## judebert (Apr 16, 2008)

I didn't buy one of their kits, but I did buy some miscellaneous parts from them. They were very quick and quite knowledgeable. I'd deal with them again without reservations.


----------



## metric (May 11, 2008)

how was the shipping quality?


----------



## judebert (Apr 16, 2008)

For my purposes, it was just fine. They didn't waste time getting out to me, either. 

Again, I didn't buy a kit, so I can't say anything about their large object crating practices or anything.


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi all;
I sent an order through my mechanic about 2 weeks ago, talked to the New owner, and haven't heard from them , since...no phone answering, no email , nothing. Fortunetly, we hadn't sent any money.. I have since gone to another source..    
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

http://www.kta-ev.com/history.html

"As of April 15th, 2008, KTA Services is under new ownership. The founder, Ken Koch has decided to retire from the EV hardware business after more than 23 years. Ken's retirement will give him the time to build his dream, a 1932 Ford EV street roadster. You can follow his projects at "The Founder's Page" link on the KTA Services Home Page. He will continue to provide consulting to EV builders while I come up to speed on the hardware side of the business. You can reach his consulting business at the "EV-Consulting" link on the KTA Services Home Page."


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi All;
I knew that Ken had retired, BUT I have not gotten ANY response from the New Owner, since we first talked to Him about 2 weeks ago....
THANK YOU Marty


----------

